# bsd.gecko.mk



## druid628 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello all,
I am having an issue with some ports not installing and squawking about /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.gecko.mk . Now I had this problem once before and I resolved it because I found a copy of bsd.gecko.mk and dropped it into /usr/ports/Mk and ta-da it worked! Well I recently updated some ports and when I tried to update some ports well. I started getting that blasted error again. I can't seem to find where I picked up a copy of bsd.gecko.mk... Does anyone know why I am running into this? :\

Thanks,
.::. DruiD628 .::.


----------



## danger@ (Nov 25, 2008)

you can download it from for example cvsweb.


----------



## druid628 (Nov 25, 2008)

oh thank you! That was where I found it before!
Any thought as to why this file was/is missing?


----------



## danger@ (Nov 25, 2008)

What utility do you use to update your ports tree?


----------



## druid628 (Nov 26, 2008)

cvsup


----------



## danger@ (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe you have configured cvsup to refuse Mk/ directory?

BTW I would advise you to use portsnap(8) tool for this task. It's a lot faster and unless you really need cvsup, it's a waste of time not to use it...


----------

